# Spur FADs



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Been traveling the past month or so and haven't had the chance to head to the spur. Last time I was out about 6 weeks ago all the FAD's were gone. I dont know if some ________________ is cutting them off or what. 

Anybody know if there are any still out there, any new ones, or have the latest numbers for them?


Thanks guys


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Are FAD's legal now?


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

I have never seen a FAD I did not like. This year I have missed the FADs around the spur. The ones I visited last year seemed safe as they would show up on radar at night, away from shipping channels and at 80 miles out it is only fishermen in the area. Thanks, to whoever puts those things out there.. Tight lines, JET


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

what are FADs


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

Cwmart10 said:


> what are FADs


Fish Aggregating Device


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't heard of or seen these FADs. I'll have to look on google.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

How well are they marked and what do they look like?


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

It was three beer kegs last year and they are not legal nor are theyon Google earth.but they are a great idea


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

MissKristy said:


> It was three beer kegs last year...


probably didn't tie em off properly due to alcohol poisoning IMO :beer:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

The FAD at the spur has been gone for awhile...idk where it went or what happened to it or how it got there but we fished it in June. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

They moved East when that powerful rip came through in June.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

*Fad*

In Hawaii they have FADs put out by the state. I saw brochure and the fads are huge floating structures anchored to the bottom which allowed them to float about 150 ft below the surface. Always curious why we don't have them in the states.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There are some still out there..!! Not at the Spur...


----------

